# Revell Europe Aircraft Models at the Nuremberg Toy Fair



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought people might enjoy seeing some pics of what was on display at the Nuremberg Toy Fair this year on the Revell Europe stand:









Airbus A400M "Grizzly"










TA 154 Mistel & Fw 190










Heinkel He 162-A, BT-17F Memphis Belle & Boston Mk IV/V










Messerschmitt Bf109 G6 (left) and Spitfire MkXVI (right)










Heinkel He115 seaplane










Virgin Atlantic Space Tourism Shuttle!










"Black Panther" Tornado










E-4B Airborne Command Post


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Dassault Rafale M










Sea King Mk41 Anniversary & Wessex HAS Mk3 helicopters


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Some are reissues or other companies kits. The Mistel is Dragon tooling and the Heinkel 115 is either the Frog or Matchbox kit. I think also the old 1/72 P-70 night fighter is up for a reissue. The 1/32 109 kit is all new which is interesting given that Trumpeter and Hasegawa already do some 109 kits in that scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is the Spit XVI a new tool?


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

No, but the Messerschmitt it's pictured with is.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its the ex ICM Spitfire as far as I know. Revell repackages a lot of ICM stuff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! I have a couple of ICM kits, including a Spit IX - haven't built 'em yet.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are not bad kits. Original issues were much better molded. Newer ones have been really warpy and have icky plastic. The ICM Spits might be slightly more accurate than Hasegawa's in the nose/spinner but a bit tricky/wonky to build.


----------

